# Your top 25 Players?



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Just talent, so flat out, who are the top 25 WNBA players TODAY?? Heres my list.. what do you think?

1. Sheryl Swoopes 
2. Lisa Leslie
3. Tamika Catchings
4. Yolanda Griffith
5. Chamique Holdsclaw
6. Lauren Jackson
7. Shannon Johnson
8. Cynthia Cooper
9. Marie Ferdinand
10. Mwadi Mabika
11. Sue Bird 
12. Tina Thompson
13. Swin Cash
14. Katie Smith
15. Svetlana Abrosimova (she'd be higher is she didn't TO the ball so much)
16. Tammy Sutton-Brown
17. Margo Dydek
18. Andrea Stinson
19. Janeth Arcain
20. Nykeyshe Sales
21. Tari Phillips
22. Sheri Sam
23. Becky Hammon
24. Tangela Smith
25. Theresa Edwards

26. Tamika Dixon
27. Taj McWilliams-Franklin

Honourable Mention: Dawn Staley, , Natalie Williams, Ticha Penechiero (sorry you have to have look to score SOMETIME, i'd pick her in the third round as a complimentary player), Delisha Milton, Crystal Robinson, Tamika Whitmore, Mauriel Page, Adrienne Goodson, Jen Azzi

Stuart


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

1. Sheryl Swoopes
2. Tina Thompson
3. Cynthia Cooper
4. Janeth Arcain
basically the whole Comets roster
um..
5. Theresa Wheatherspoon
6. Lisa Leslie
7. Mwadi Mabika
8. Delisha Milton
9. Ticha Penichero
10. Rebecca Lobo
11. Nykesa Sales
12. Shannon Johnson
13. Tammy Sutton-Brown
14. Tamika Catchings
15. Sue Bird
16. Swin Cash
17. Dawn Staley
18. Coquese Washington
19. Yolanda Griffith
20. Tamika Whitmore
21. Chamique Holdsclaw
22. Marie Ferdinand
23. Tari Phillips
24. Becky Hammon
25. Jennifer Azzi


----------



## scbasket (May 25, 2003)

My top 25 picks are:

1. Lisa Leslie
2. Sheryl Swoopes
3. Tamika Catchings
4. Chamique Holdsclaw
5. Tina Thompson
6. Mwadi Mabika
7. Cynthia Cooper
8. Katie Smith
9. Shannon Johnson
10. Marie Ferdinand
11. Yolanda Griffith 
12. Nykesha Sales
13. Tari Phillips 
14. Lauren Jackson
15. Swin Cash
16. Delisha Milton
17. Sue Bird
18. Tamika Whitmore
19. Andrea Stinson
20. Tamika Dixon 
21. Dawn Staley
22. Tammy Sutton-Brown
23. Janet Arcain
24. Natalie Williams
25. Margo Dydek

Honourable mentions include: Addrienne Goodson, Sheri Sam, Becky Hammon, Svetlana Ambrosimova, Ticha Penichero and Jennifer Gillom.


----------



## BeckyFan25 (May 25, 2003)

*top 25 players*

come on you have got to rank becky hammon higher, she is a assest to her team the only thing that hampers her is that she does not start. But when given the oppurtunity to she scores, scores, scores... she has the ability to take over a game like she did last night. Ok coming down off my soapbox here and i feel much better just like to see my girl get the respect that she deserves.



go liberty beat indiana
becky for allstar 2003, go and write her in


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

1. Sheryl Swoopes
2. Lisa Leslie
3. Chamique Holdsclaw
4. Tamika Catchings
5. Yolanda Griffith 
6. Mwadi Mabika
7. Marie Ferdinand
8. Shannon Johnson
9. Tina Thompson
10. Lauren Jackson
11. Swin Cash
12. Ticha Penichero 
13. Sue Bird
14. Katie Smith
15. Margo Dydek
16. Nykesha Sales
17. Andrea Stinson
18. Cynthia Cooper
19. Delisha Milton
20. Tamika Dixon 
21. Dawn Staley
22. Tari Phillips
23. Janet Arcain
24. Natalie Williams
25. Tamika Whitmore


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: top 25 players*



> Originally posted by <b>BeckyFan25</b>!
> come on you have got to rank becky hammon higher, she is a assest to her team the only thing that hampers her is that she does not start. But when given the oppurtunity to she scores, scores, scores... she has the ability to take over a game like she did last night. Ok coming down off my soapbox here and i feel much better just like to see my girl get the respect that she deserves.
> 
> 
> ...


Becky Hammon has been great this year.

But thats precisely the problem, she doesn't play enough to be gauged, though by my standards, she is still a top 25 player in the league (that happens to be rotting on the bench)

He minutes hurt her in my rankings, picking her over players like Sheri Sam (who has proven her wares for 3 WNBA teams already) Janeth Arcain or Marie Ferdinand isn't a bad move. If she received more minutes I am sure I would take her above Arcain, Sam and Sales.

Hey I ranked her above Tameka Dixon, Dawn Staley and Ticha!!!!

Stuart


----------

